# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Κόκκινα καναρίνια διατήρηση-διατροφή απορίες

## nikosgarage3

καλησπερα παιδια , εχω περιπου στα 8 κοκκινα καναρινια Α+Β , θελω να ξεκινήσω μια τελεια διατροφη με ολα τα απαραίτητα για μια καλη αναπαραγωγηκη περιοδο χωρις ποβληματα πανω απο ολα για τους γενιτορες μου.
Δινω μανιτομπα χυμα απο τσουβαλι χωρις ρουψεν και ζαχαρωτα , αλλα δεν εμπιστευομαι τον petshopa και θελω να παρω μια 20-25κιλη σφραγισμένη ,θα την αποθυκευσω στον καταψηκτη μου . 
Απο προγραμα εχω αρχισει να  ακολουθω το ετήσιο του jk αν και ακομα δεν εχω κανει δικια μου αυγοτροφη πραγμα που θα αλαξει μεσα στην βδομαδα. 
Ποια τροφη ειναι η καλυτερη κατα την γνωμη σας ? και δεν εχω καταλαβει πως υπολογιζω το αραίωμα με αλλους σπορους αναλογα με την εποχη.

----------


## jk21

Νικο ακριβως στα δικα μου γουστα ή πολυ κοντα ,ειχε μια τροφη της slaats παλιοτερα και μια ακομα με ποσοστα της προτασης μου κυκλοφορησει ,αλλα η πρωτη σταματησε να εισαγεται και η δευτερη να κυκλοφορα (απο οσο εχω μαθει ) απο αυτον που την ξεκινησε 

βρες μια τροφη με κεχρι ,βρωμη ,περιλλα ,κανναβουρι ,λιναρι και νιζερ .Αν δινεις στην αυγοτροφη που θα φτιαχνεις και θα δινεις συχνα ,νιφαδες βρωμης ,ας μην εχει αν δεν βρεις στο βασικο μιγμα (προυποθεση ομως να δινεις συχνα με την αυγοτροφη ) 

υπαρχουν αρκετα μιγματα ,αλλα τα περισσοτερα εχουν νιζερ πανω απο 10 % ,κατι που προσωπικα θεωρω λαθος ,βαση της αξιας του ,σε συγκριση με τους αλλους λιπαρους 

δεν ξερω αν μπορεις να τα εμπλουτησεις με καποια σπορια αλλαζοντας αναλογιες ,αλλα ανεβαινει το κοστος 

δες εδω ολα τα μιγματα 

*Μείγματα Σπόρων για Καναρίνια*και αυτα χωρις ρουπσεν 


*DELI NATURE 80**

ΣΥΣΤΑΤΙΚΑ: Κεχρί 65%, νίζερ 15%, καναβούρι 5% λινάρι 5%, ξεφλουδισμένη βρώμη 5%, αγριόσποροι 5%

MANITOBA T3 PLATINO


Κεχρί , νίζερ ,λευκή περίλλα , λινάρι χρυσό ,καναβούρι  (νιζερ 15 % ,περιλλα 7 % )

VERSELE LAGA PRESTIGE CANARY BREEDING with out rape seed


Canary seed 63 % Niger seed 12,5 % Linseed 9 % Peeled oats 6% Hempseed 6 % Wild seeds 2,5 % Perilla seed white 1 % 



VADIGRAN ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗΣ και ΧΡΩΜΑΤΟΣ


ΣΥΣΤΑΤΙΚΑ:- Κεχρί Καναδά , Νίζερ , Σπόροι Υγείας (9σπόροι), Αποφλοιωμένη Βρώμη, Καναβούρι, Λιναρόσπορος, Ραδικόσπορος (κιχώριον), Γρασίδι


GREG ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙ EXTRA


Καναρινόσπορο 81,6 % , νίζερ 9,8 % , λιναρόσπορο 3,3 % , κανναβούρι 3,1 % , λευκή περίλλα 2,2% .


Τροφή Hungenberg χωρίς ρούπσεν

Ασπούρι→Νίζερ→ Ιαπωνικό κεχρί → Λινάρι ξανθό Βρώμη →Καναβούρι→ Σενεγαλέζικο κεχρί→Αγριόσποροι→Περίλλ α άσπρη→ Παπαρούνα → Κεχρί μάνας →Φαγόπυρο.


ΤΡΟΦΗ ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΟΥ ΒΑΣΙΚΟ ΜΙΓΜΑ χωρίς ΡΟΥΠΣΕΝ


Ασπούρι (Καναρινοσπορος), Νίζερ, Λιναρόσπορος, Βρώμη, Καναβούρι, Κεχρί Plata, Σποροι αγριοχορτου, Ιαπωνικό κεχρί

GARVO Τροφη για ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΡΟΥΠΣΕΝ :Κεχρί (65%), νίζερ (12%), λιναρόσπορος (6%), ξεφλουδισμένη βρώμη (6%), βορί plata (5%), καναβούρι (4%), βορί λευκό (2%)


King Canary Color :Κεχρι  60 %  , νιζερ 15 %  , λιναρι 10 % , καναβουρι ψιλο 5 % , βρωμη  5 % , περιλλα λευκη και καφε (συνολο 3 % )  και αγριους σπορους 2 % 






**
και μολις χθες εμαθα απο φιλο μου (δεν την εχει παρει ακομα ,αλλα ψαχνει παρομοια με σενα ) 

και για αυτη 
**


Κεχρι καναδα, λευκη περιλα(6%), νιζερ(8%), λιναροσπορο και καναβουρι

την οποια δεν εχουμε βαλει ακομα στη λιστα και θα ελεγα κινειται πιο κοντα σε αυτο που θελω (οχι πολυ νιζερ ,οχι πολυ λιγη περιλλα ) αλλα δεν ξερω ποσο κεχρι εχει και αν εχει επαρκη ποσοτητα καναβουριου και λιναριου ,τους οποιους κρινω πολυ χρησιμους για τα λιπαρα οξεα τους και ειδικα για την πρωτεινη του τον δευτερο 




*

----------


## jk21

περι αραιωματος 

αν εχεις πχ κεχρι  65 % δηλαδη 650 γρ στο κιλο  και βρωμη 5 % δηλαδη 50 γρ στο κιλο 

και βαλεις αλλα 100 γρ κεχρι και 100 γρ βρωμη στη συντηρηση 

τοτε τα ποσοστα τους αλλαζουν .για να τα βρεις λες οτι μετα εχεις 

650+100= 750 γρ κεχρι 

50 +100 =150 γρ βρωμης 

ομως το συνολο της τροφης ειναι 1000γρ + 100 +100 = 1200 γρ 

αρα το κεχρι ειναι  750 γρ στα 1200 μιγματος που ειναι 

750 /1200 Χ 100 % = 62.5 %

και η βρωμη 

150 /1200 Χ 100 % = 12.5 %


Ετσι ενω πριν οι αμυλουχοι ηταν  65 + 5 = 70 % 

τωρα με την αραιωση γινονται 

62.5 + 12.5 = 75 %

----------


## nikosgarage3

*σε ευχαριστω πολυ* 

απο τροφη λεω να παρω Τροφή *Hungenberg* χωρίς ρούπσεν 20kgΕξαίρετος συνδυασμός σπόρων για καναρίνια, η οποία είναι  προσανατολισμένη εντυπωσιακά στις διατροφικές ανάγκες της φάσης  εκτροφής
Η αναλογία του λίπους και τα πλούσια σε υδατάνθρακες σπόρων είναι ισορροπημένη. υψηλής ποιότητας καναδέζο Ασπούρι.*
Σύνθεση*:  Ασπούρι→Νίζερ→ Ιαπωνικό κεχρί → Λινάρι ξανθό Βρώμη →Καναβούρι→  Σενεγαλέζικο κεχρί→Αγριόσποροι→Περίλλ  α άσπρη→  Παπαρούνα → Κεχρί μάνας  →Φαγόπυρο.

ειμαι οκ?
τωρα ειμαστε σε περιοδο συντηρησης τι πρεπει να προσθεσω στο βασικο μου μειγμα?
 απο βιταμινες εχω βρει αρκετες απο διαφορες εταιριες αλλα εν μπορω να επιλέξω καποια εχω διαβασει τι κανει η καθε μια αλλα δεν βγαζω άκρη με τιποτα ο καθε πετσοπας μου λεει τα δικα του και μου πασαρει οτι θελει αυτος  και πελαγώνω απο ποια εταιρια να παρω?
και κατι τελευταιο η αλοε με τι θα μπορουσε να αντικατασταθει γιατι το κοστος ειναι αρκετο?

----------


## jk21

μη χειρον βελτιστον .....

ειναι ενα μιγμα που για λογους τοποθεσιας εισαγωγεα ειναι πιο προσβασιμος στη σαλονικη απο αλλα μιγματα ,αρα ισως και με μικροτερο ή και μηδαμινο κοστος μεταφορας 

εχει σαν πρωτο λιπαρο σπορο το νιζερ ,κατι που δεν μου αρεσει καθολου ,αν ομως ειχες ποσοστα διαθεσιμα (μπορεις να τα βρεις και να μας τα πεις ; )  και το αθροισμα των ποσοστων λιναριου ,κανναβουριου ,περιλλα ειναι μεγαλυτερο  (οσο γινεται περισσοτερο αλλα εστω και λιγο ) απο το αθροισμα  νιζερ και παπαρουνας  ,τοτε εχουμε εστω το ελαχιστο επιθυμητο 

πολλα ειδη millet ακουω ... καλη η ποικιλια ,αλλα οχι σε σημαντικο ποσοστο , σε βαρος της βρωμης και του καναρινοσπορου ,που ειναι πιο θρεπτικοι ,ειδικα σε αμινοξεα 

ποτε θα ενωσεις τα ζευγαρια σου; εισαι σε εσωτερικο ή σε εξωτερικο χωρο; (εχει σχεση με το αν πρεπει να δωσεις μιγμα συντηρησης ή προετοιμασιας ) 

περι πολυβιταμινων και συμπληρωματων 

ξεκινας να δινεις πρωτα αυτα που καλυπτουν τις αναγκες σε βιταμινες (ακομα και καθε μερα χορταρικα ) και σαν << συμπληρωματα >> οποτε χρειαζονται ,δες εδω 

*Πολυβιταμινούχα σκευάσματα για την αναπαραγωγή*και διαλεξε (πατα το συνδεσμο στο πρωτο ποστ να δεις το αρθρο που εχει μεταφερθει στην σχετικη ενοτητα ) 

αλλα πριν κανεις αυτο ,παρε απο τη λαικη ή απο μελισσοκομο γυρη !!!

*Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)*(ανοιξε και κει το συνδεσμο στο πρωτο ποστ με τα μπλε γραμματα ) 


αν δεν μπορεις να αγορασεις αλοη ,τοτε ριγανελαιο και προπολη χωρις αλκοολ ,εχουν παρομοιες σχετικα ιδιοτητες 

εκει πανω θα βρει σιγουρο το quickon med και προτιμησε να το παρεις σε liquid μορφη 

δινε σταθερα ριγανη στην αυγοτροφη

----------


## nikosgarage3

τα πoυλια ειναι σε εξωτερικο κτισμα στην ταρατσα εχει κρυο .
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...81%CF%87%CE%AE

Ζευγαρωματα θα κανουμε οταν ερθει η εποχη
στοχος μας ειναι να δωσουμε στα πουλια τα καλυτερα που μπορουμε , στο προγραμα αναλογα τον μηνα εχεις βιταμηνες β Ε πολυβιταμινες με αμινοξεα  κτλ μπορουμε να βαζουμε αντι για ετοιμα σκευασματα μαγια μπυρας γυρη χοταρικα εκει που εχεις  τις  βιταμινες ? θα εχουμε το ιδιο αποτελεσμα?

Απο αυγοτροφη θα κανουμε αυτην
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...r-canaries-%29 

μαζι με  βοτανα μυρωδικα που λες εδω 
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BF%CF%86%CE%AE

 τροφη πες ποια νομιζεις καλυτερη και θα την βρω απο και να ειναι . 
οπως καταλαβαινεις σε εχουμε σαν πρότυπο, αρχηγο του εκτρωφειου  :: μας αλλα ειναι τοσα πολλα τα πραγματα που χανουμε την μπαλα σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σου

----------


## jk21

δες και αυτη τη συνταγη ,αν δεν την εχεις δει 

*Αυγοτροφή χωρίς ψήσιμο ,για καναρίνια κόκκινου παράγοντα ( red factor canaries )*και δεν εχεις υποψην σου το σουμακ 


ναι αν δινετε μαγια μπυρας ,γυρη και χορταρικα και αυγοτροφη με δικα σας αυγα και οχι ετοιμη ,μην φοβαστε τιποτα ! αν δεν εχετε καλο φυσικο φωτισμο ,απλα προσθεστε στη συνταγη λιγο επιπλεον γαλα ,για αν ειστε καλλυμενοι και απο την d3 .Aν ομως ο χωρος φωτιζετε εστω και λιγες ωρες την ημερα ,ειναι ολα επαρκεστατα και δεν χρειαζεται να δινεται καποια πολυβιταμινη ,εκτος αν περασουν τα πουλια καποια ασθενεια .τοτε μετα την ιαση ,καλο ειναι να δωσετε 

μην αραιωνετε το μιγμα .με τοσο κρυο ,η συντηρηση εχει περασει πια για πουλια εξωτερικου χωρου 

απλα αν μαθαινα ποσοστα  ισως σας ελεγα για καποια προσθηκη  βρωμης ,κανναβουριου ,περιλλα (καφε που ειναι φθηνοτερη ) αν χρειαζεται και βρισκεται καλους μεμονωμενους απο τσουβαλια που δεν ειναι εκθετα ανοιχτα

----------


## nikosgarage3

θα ενημερωσω μολις φτιαξω  την αυγοτροφη κρλ 

σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!

----------


## nikosgarage3

να κανω μια ενημερωση , πήραμε σημερα αχιλεα σποροι γαιδουρανκαθου δικταμο τσουκνιδα ταραξακο καλεντουλα λουιζα θυμαρι ριγανη γλυκανισο γκοτζι χαμομυλι μεντα δυοσμο βασιλικο για το μεγμα μυρωδικων θα βαζω μια κουταλια της σουπας στα 100 γρ αυγοτροφης 
για την αυγοτροφη τα υλικα που εχεις. 
Νιφαδες βρωμης 
μαγια μπυρας 
ζεολιθο και grit αυτο θα ειναι μεσα στα κλουβια συνεχεια σε μια ταιστρα σε αναλογια 1 κιλο grit  μια κουταλια της σουπας ζεόλιθος 
απο τροφη λεμε αυτην

*ΜΑΝΙΤΟΒΑ Τ3 PLATINO*

            Μειγμα Ενισχυμενο Με Περιλλα Για Καναρινια Χρωματος. Συνθεση:Kεχρι  καναδα67%, νιζερ13%, περιλλα7%, βρωμη,καναβουρι,Χρυσος λιναροσπορος 25kg 

τωρα μια ερωτηση την μαγια μπυρας πως την δινω?και καθε ποτε ? 

γυρη και προπολη περιμενω απο μελισσοκομο 

πως μας βλεπεις μεχρι τωρα??θελουμε κατι αλλο??πηραμε καμια χαζομαρα?

ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σου Νικος Βασιλης ::  ::

----------


## jk21

Mαγια μπυρας πηρες καποια συγκεκριμενη μαρκα πουλιων πχ backs ή quickon ; 

αν ναι τοτε συστηνουν ποσοτητα στη συσκευασια .Αν οχι τοτε 1 κουταλι κοφτο του γλυκου ,στα 200 γρ τροφης ειναι μια χαρα .Αλλα και παραπανω καπως να βαλεις εισαι οκ .Οταν ομως θα συνδιαζεται και με αλλα συμπληρωματα πρωτεινης πχ γυρη ,καλα ειναι να μεινεις σε λογικα επιπεδα 

grit να εισαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι ασβεστολιθικου και οχι πυριτικου πετρωματος 

τον ζεολιθο εγω τον χρησιμοποιω στη μυτη του κουταλιου  σε 100 γρ αυγοτροφης 

το μιγμα ειναι απο αυτα με την περισσοτερη περιλλα ,αλλα ειναι πολυ και το νιζερ .Εχε ελεγχο καθε 20 ημερες και δες αν παχαινουν τα πουλακια .Αν οχι ,τοτε ολα καλα 

Μην υπερβαινεις 1 κουταλια του γλυκου ανα πουλι την ημερα 

Αν και ξεφυγαμε λιγο ,απο την καθαρη εννοια της ενισχυσης του κοκκινου χρωματος ,σιγουρα η καλη διατροφη σε πουλια που ειναι ηδη βαμμενα ,ειναι σημαντικη στη διατηρηση της λαμψης του .Στην περιοδο που θα ετοιμαζονται για γεννες ,λίγο πριν γινουν τα αυγα ,σιγουρα η ενισχυση με φυσικες χρωστικες ή συνθετικες (οτι επιλεξεις αναλογα με τους στοχους σου ) και αργοτερα οταν θα βαφονται τα φτερα των μικρων ,θα πεξει τον κυριο λογο 

Υπαρχουν ηδη θεματα σχετικα αν ψαξεις και σιγουρα τα παιδια που βαφουν και εχουν κοκκινα πουλακια ,θα σε βοηθησουν περισσοτερο και απο μενα

----------


## nikosgarage3

μαγια μπυρας πηρα απο φουρνο

 βρήκα την τροφη αυτη 87,7% κεχρι 8,8% νιζερ 3,5% λιναρι 3-4% καναβουρι  ειναι οκ? και να προσθεσω και περιλα+βρωμη?

----------


## mitsman

Νικο δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι κανει η μαγια μπυρας για ανθρωπινη χρηση!!! θα στο πουν βεβαια και τα παιδια που ξερουν καλυτερα απο εμενα...
Η τροφη που βρηκες ειναι αρκετα "ελαφρια".... Πρεπει σιγουρα να προσθεσεις και βρωμη και περιλλα.... Πιστευω ο jk θα σου βρει τα ποσοστα γιατι εγω ειμαι λιγο πριν μπω στο καραβι και δεν εχω αυτη την δυνατοτητα!

----------


## nikosgarage3

πιστευω θα τη βρουμε την ακρη ,  οταν λεμε βρωμη εννοουμε το quaker δημητριακα   που τρωμε και εμεις ετσι ??

----------


## jk21

Νικο δεν δινουμε μαγια για ψωμι .ειναι ιδιος μυκητας  Saccharomyces cerevisiae   ,διαφορετικο ομως στελεχος και κυριως ενεργος ,ζωντανος μυκητας που δεν πρεπει να δινεται ως συμπληρωμα διατροφης .Δεν ειναι γνωστος ως παθογονος οπως οι candida αλλα τρεφεται και με τις βιταμινες β και τις απορροφα
 απο τις τροφες ,στερωντας τα πουλια απο την ληψη τους μεσω των τροφιμων .Παραλληλα παραγει διοξειδιο του ανθρακα μεσω της ζυμωσης του και ολα αυτα εντος των εντερων ... 
*http://www.livestrong.com/article/41...-bakers-yeast/

Health Precautions*Neither brewer's yeast nor baker's yeast is the same as the Candida albicans yeast that causes infection. Some reports of yeast infection not related to Candida have been reported from brewer's yeast, however. Baker's yeast, by contrast, is not known to cause infection, although it can exacerbate existing infections. Baker's yeast should never be taken as a nutritional supplement or food source, as it can actually deprive your body of B vitamins as it continues growing in your intestines. Brewer's yeast can alter the beneficial bacteria in the large intestines while baker's yeast will not




στο μιγμα προσθεσε 20 % βρωμη (σπορο ) και 10 % συνολο  περιλλα και κανναβουρι (κυριως περιλλα αλλα βαλε για να μην ειναι υψηλο το κοστος και κανναβουρι .Περιλλα και καφε αν βρεις που ειναι φθηνοτερη αλλα εξισου καλη 

βρωμη αν δεν βρεις σαν σπορο (γυρω στο 1.8 το κιλο ) σε πετ σοπ ,ψαξε σε βιολογικα αλλα θα ειναι ακριβοτερος

----------


## nikosgarage3

πατατα πηγα να κανω νομιζα ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα , θα παρω απο πετ σοπ ........ η τροφη αυτη κανει 36 ευρο τα 20 κιλα αμα βαλω 20% βρωμη σπορο 10% περιλα και κανναβουρι θα ειναι καλυτερο απο ενα μειγμα πχ το μανιτομπα τ3  που θα προσθετα περιλα? η  τροφη αυτη ειναι απο αθηνα αξιζει τον κοπο να μου την στειλουν θα ειναι το καλυτερογια τα πουλια?

----------


## nikosgarage3

jk21   ποιο πιστευεις οτι ειναι το καλυτερο μειγμα  ποσοστα σε κεχρι βρωμη κτλ απο τα ετοιμα ? αν κανω ενα δικο μου μειγμα με μεμονωμένους σπορους ποια θα ηταν τα σωστα ποσοστα(στο βασικο μειγμα) και τι αραιωσεις προσθεσεις θα εκανα  αναλογα τις εποχες ?

----------


## jk21

δεν θα σου πω ποια ειναι η σωστη συσταση μιγματος ,αλλα ποια η σωστη συσταση μιγματος συμφωνα με τα δικα μου θελω και πιστευω ,απο αυτα που εχω διαβασει ,αλλα και δει στην πραξη .Αν και δεν νομιζω οι μεγαλες εταιριες να εχουν ασχοληθει σοβαρα με το θεμα και να καταστρωνουν συστασεις βασει διατροφολογων ,αλλα βασει του τι ζηταει η πιατσα και τι  τους συμφερει ,ουτε αυτα που πιστευω εγω ,μπορω να τα θεωρησω απολυτα 

Με βαση οσα εχω αναφερει εδω στο σχετικο αρθρο για την αξια των σπορων ,αλλα και στο επομενο συνδεσμο που ειναι τα σχολια πανω στο αρθρο *Οι σπόροι και η διατροφική τους αξία*
*Οι σπόροι και η διατροφική τους αξία*

για μια εκτροφη στην ελλαδα ,μιγμα κανονικο (οχι συντηρησης ) πρεπει να εχει ενα ποσοστο αμυλουχων γυρω στο 75 % που μπορει να μεταβαλεται απο 70 % σε ορεινες εκτροφες εξωτερικου χωρου ,εως 80 % σε νοτιες περιοχες ή πολυ μικρα κλουβια χωρις δυνατοτητα πεταγματος των πουλιων 

σε αυτο το 75 %  ,ενα  60 με 65 % να ειναι καναρινοσπορος (κεχρι ) και ενα 15 % με 10 % βρωμη (με προτιμηση στα πρωτα ποσοστα ,αν τα πουλια τρωνε τη βρωμη )


απο κει και περα το υπολοιπο 25 % πρεπει να ειναι μιγμα σπορων ,στο οποιο το αθροισμα των ποσοστων περιλλα ,λιναρι ,κανναβουρι ,πρεπει να ειναι μεγαλυτερο απο αυτο του νιζερ ,με ιδανικο το αρκετα μεγαλυτερο .Το στηριζω στη φτωχη αξια του νιζερ ,  σε σχεση με τους αλλους σπορους και στο οτι πρεπει εκεινοι που εχουν ω3 λιπαρα οξεα ,να υπερτερουν εναντι της τεραστιας ποσοτητας ω6 (διχως ω3 ) που εχει το νιζερ .Υπαρχει λογος για να θελω κατι τετοιο και θα τον δεις αν διαβασεις τους συνδεσμους 

10 % περιλλα ( καφε ή λευκη .αν βρεις καφε παρε αυτη που ειναι φθηνοτερη αλλα εξισου καλη )

5 % κανναβουρι 
5% λιναρι 
5% νιζερ 

αν μειωσεις την περιλλα λογω κοστους ,αυξησε αντιστοιχα το κανναβουρι (ο σπορος με την καλυτερη πρωτεινη ) 

σαν εξτρα σπορους ....

αν δοκιμασεις και τους τρωνε ,στην προετοιμασια της αναπαραγωγης μπορεις να δωσεις και ραδικι ,βασιλικο ,για λογους που θα δεις στα σχολια του αρθρου για την αξια των σπορων 

η καμελινα να ειναι μερος του διαιτολογιου τους στην προετοιμασια της αναπαραγωγης γιατι εχει πολυ βιταμινη Ε 

η κια ειναι καλος σπορος αλλα η τιμη εχει εκτοξευθει και τα ω3 της ,τα δινει και η περιλλα 


Απο κει και περα μιγμα διαλεξε καποιο χωρις rape seed και rubsen (ελαιοκραμβη και γογγυλοσπορος αντιστοιχα ανεξαρτητως χρωματος )

οποιο απο αυτα

*Μείγματα Σπόρων για Καναρίνια*μπορεις να βρεις ποιο οικομικα για τον τοπο που εισαι .Το ποιο θα ειναι το καλυτερο ,δεν μπορω να το ξερω (ως προς την φρεσκαδα σπορων ) .Αυτο φαινεται εν μερει απο 

την οσμη χωραφιου (φρεσκαδας ) που εχουν οταν θα τους παραλαβεις ,απο την καλη συντηρηση τους μεχρι να φτασουν σε σενα  και αλλους παραγοντες .Δεν εμπιστευομαι
καμμια εταιρια .Ολες ειναι οι καλυτερες και ολες οι χειροτερες ! αρκει να το αποδικνυουν με το προιον που καταληγει στα χερια μας 

Οποιο και να παρεις ,αν θες να πλησιασει σε αυτο που προτεινω ,το συζηταμε τοτε δινοντας σου ,τα βαρη των επιπλεον απαιτουμενων σπορων

----------


## nikosgarage3

*






**
και μολις χθες εμαθα απο φιλο μου (δεν την εχει παρει ακομα ,αλλα ψαχνει παρομοια με σενα ) 

και για αυτη 
**


Κεχρι καναδα, λευκη περιλα(6%), νιζερ(8%), λιναροσπορο και καναβουρι

την οποια δεν εχουμε βαλει ακομα στη λιστα και θα ελεγα κινειται πιο κοντα σε αυτο που θελω (οχι πολυ νιζερ ,οχι πολυ λιγη περιλλα ) αλλα δεν ξερω ποσο κεχρι εχει και αν εχει επαρκη ποσοτητα καναβουριου και λιναριου ,τους οποιους κρινω πολυ χρησιμους για τα λιπαρα οξεα τους και ειδικα για την πρωτεινη του τον δευτερο 

νομιζω οτι βρηκα αυτη που λες ειναι* 
*RAGGIO-SPECIAL PERILLA, για ΧΡΩΜΑΤΟΣ & ΤΥΠΟΥ, 25kg* *Εκτροφικό μείγμα Καναρινιών* ΧΡΩΜΑΤΟΣ & ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗΣ
*Συστατικά*: Κεχρί Καναδά74%, Νίζερ Ινδίας (8%), Λευκή Περίλα (7%), Λιναρόσπορος, Καναβούρι.

θα μαθω την τριτη τα ποσοστα  σε λιναροσπορο και καναβουρι και λογικα θα την παρω κανει περιπου 45.00€ απο αθηνα νομιζω οτι ειναι οτι ποιο κοντα σε αυτα που πρωτεινεις 


*




*[/QUOTE]

----------


## jk21

δεν την ειχα υποψην μου .πραγματι πλησιαζει σε αυτο που θελω .Την βρηκα στη σελιδα του εισαγωγεα και λεει κεχρι 74 %

*Συστατικά*: Κεχρί Καναδά74%, Νίζερ Ινδίας (8%), Λευκή Περίλα (7%), Λιναρόσπορος, Καναβούρι.
 

Αυτη με προσθηκη 15 % βρωμης και μικρη ενισχυση σε ενα συνολο 5 % των σπορων περιλλα ,κανναβουρι ,λιναρι  

ειναι μια χαρα .Καλη ειναι και ετσι αλλα θα ηθελα να εχει και βρωμη ,οποτε η προσθηκη των συγκεκριμενων λιπαρων σπορων σε αλλο 5 % ειναι απαραιτητη για να μην αραιωσει πολυ το μιγμα 

θα την βαλω και στη λιστα των μιγματων  *Μείγματα Σπόρων για Καναρίνια*

----------


## jk21

τελικα βρηκα στο facebook οτι το λιναρι του εινα 5 % και το κανναβουρι 4 %

θα προτιμουσα να ειχε 4 νιζερ και 8 % κανναβουρι ...


RAGGIO SPECIAL PERILLA - 25kg - Premium Εκτροφικό Μείγμα Καναρινιών Χρώματος και Τύπου.
Σύνθεση: Κεχρί Καναδά 76%, Νίζερ Ινδίας 8%, Λευκή Περίλα 7%, Λιναρόσπορος 5%, Καναβούρι ψιλό 4%

----------


## nikosgarage3

ωραια θα την παραγγειλω την τριτη τωρα , βαζω +15% βρωμη +3 % περιλλα +1%κανναβουρι και ειμαι τελεια?

----------


## jk21

κανε 3 % το κανναβουρι επιπλεον

----------

